# good morning!



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcome to AT Jessica.


----------



## Spikealot (May 27, 2009)

Welcome.!
PSE made a few versions of the NOVA in '99. Here is a link that may help ya out. ''''''------------> http://tune.pse-archery.com/


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: *to Archery Talk!!! *:cheers:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## ladyarcher726 (Oct 5, 2009)

thanks everyone!
spikealot, thanks so much for the link, but I can't seem to find my bow. Mine doesn't have a cam, just two wheels, and all it says on the limbs is "PSE Nova", just a plain ol' Nova. I can't find a model number on it anywhere either... I'll keep looking through the various years. We ordered it through, Bass Pro I believe... or Cabelas, one of those.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Jessica. Have fun here.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------

